# AverTV Digi Volar - Treiber-Problem



## Jellysheep (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich habe für mein Laptop einen AverTv Digi Volar gekauft (ein DVB-T Empfänger für USB) und installiert, aber nach ein paar Minuten stürzt er ab und sagt, dass ein Problem festgestellt wurde und das Program beendet wurde. 
Ist das ein Problem mit anderen Treibern? 
Der DVB-T-Stick hängt mit einer Maus und Lautsprechern gemeinsam an einem USB-Hub, kann es daran liegen?


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2009)

Welche Player-Software wird benutzt? Wie gut ist die Signalqualität?

 Natürlich kann es daran liegen, dass der USB-Stick mit den Lautsprechern an einem Port hängt. mögliche Lieferengpässe.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Dezember 2009)

Der Player war auf der CD enthalten, die Signalqualität beträgt zwischen 95 und 100%. 
Ich probiere jetzt mal aus, den Stick an einem anderen Usb-Port zu platzieren.


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2009)

Lese grad' das Ding hat auch einen BDA-Treiber. Versuch es mal mit ProgDVB. Vielleicht kann man dann aufsplitten in Programmfehler oder Treiberfehler.

Hier noch was zum Lesen : http://www.amazon.de/review/RH616UF1E8EAJ

mfg chmee


----------

